# 8hp-Techumseh- no spark



## tom noonan (Nov 23, 2008)

Hello, I have 8hp Techumseh motor (model# H 80-155003)with no spark. I removed the flywheel and cleaned the points and condenser contacts, still no spark. I suspect the condenser is bad?? I have read where people have replaced the points on older Briggs motors with breaker less ignitions, is that an option and would it be worth it if it is an option? I am getting ready to order the parts to replace the condenser and points online, so if anybody knows if the ignition can be updated and what parts i would need to do so please let me know. Thanks you guys are great.


----------



## MrChooks (Apr 19, 2008)

:wave: Hi and welcome to TSF.

Nearly all small engines can have the old points ignitions replaced with newer electronic ignitions. Many of these are made by "after market" parts makers as well as the OEMs (Tecumseh) - so there is sometimes a choice of bits you can use.

I would be careful about ordering the parts "on-line" unless you were absolutely sure that you had the right components. I would suggest you talk to your local outdoor equipment dealer / Tecumseh agent - they will have a parts book that should give the optimum after-market ignition unit that will be easy to fit and will work OK. 

If you find the pointless replacement unit cost is too much - then a new condenser is a cheaper option. 

Just a final thought, it is quite rare for condensers to actually fail - see if you can clean the mating surface off the condenser and the engine frame with some fine emery paper and have another try for spark. Often a film of muck / corrosion appears between the magneto / condenser and the engine frame and that wrecks the circuit and you get no spark. Taking the parts off and cleaning their mating surfaces is always worth a try as it might save you from having to buy any parts :grin: and will get you back in action sooner


----------



## tom noonan (Nov 23, 2008)

Thanks, I did remove the condenser and cleaned the contact where the wires connect to the points and cleaned the condenser it self, should I clean where the small bolt runs through the condenser mount and the engine block where the bolt threads into block. Do I have to remove the entire magneto and clean where it mounts to the block.


----------



## MrChooks (Apr 19, 2008)

:wave:welcome back tom
Yes - take the entire magneto coil/ points assembly off - and gently emery the mating surfaces till they are clean metal to clean metal mates. Likewise with the condenser. Then see if you get a spark. 

If that fails - then try a new condenser - hopefully that will do it - if not you might be in the market for a new coil - in which case I would change over to a pointless electronic version.


----------



## tom noonan (Nov 23, 2008)

Thanks, I will try this next. Would a local repair shop have the info to switch to a pointless ingnition for this engine??


----------



## MrChooks (Apr 19, 2008)

:wave: Yes Tom - a good mower / outdoor equipment shop will certainly have the info and loads of advice on what would be your best alternative. As a side issue - years ago, I changed out the OEM ignition and replaced with an electronic version on on a _nasty little Villiers engine _that was built many years before electronic ignitions had even been invented!!:grin:

BUT as I keep saying (& boring people to death in doing so:sigh you need to go to a good outdoor equipment dealer / repairer - NOT one of those glitzy places that just sells the the stuff; but who otherwise couldn't _"fix a stamp to an envelope"_ 

Good luck with it all


----------

